# smith machine bar



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

whats the weight of these? is it heavier than a normal one because of the big metal things on the side or is it the same as a normal bar still?

ive googled it and ended up with nothing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sometimes, pulleys are on the bar to cancel out the weight.

The one at my gym is just on runners and is 25kg.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Not much I don't think. Certainly not in olympic bar catagory.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah its just runners along the side, seems to be heavier but i wasnt sure if that was just in my head


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a marcy smiths at home and i weighed that with the runners, dissapointingly it was 6kg! Expected a lot more!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

They're all diff. Check the side of the machine, normally a sticker telling you.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My gym is 30kg...


----------

